# and there'd more!



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

This is Lilly
















This is Bella


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those girls are huge! Good luck with kidding.


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Those girls are huge! Good luck with kidding.


I have 5 more in exact same condition. They all needed a hand last year but they are all brilliant mums.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I take it they have multiples. They look like they have a whole crew in there.


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I take it they have multiples. They look like they have a whole crew in there.


Triplets every year. Between LAST YEARS does there were 25 kids.....its so.cute but its so sad when they have to leave..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They look wide!

You may want to increase Lilly's feed intake. She looks pretty underweight. I'd want to get her weight up before the kids arrive so she's producing plenty of milk for them.


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you to everyone. All advise has been taken on board


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> They look wide!
> 
> You may want to increase Lilly's feed intake. She looks pretty underweight. I'd want to get her weight up before the kids arrive so she's producing plenty of milk for them.


I have never had any problems with any of my girls milk supply. All my goats have access to as much feed as they want 24/7 plus extra supplement when they are pregnant.








This









And this









Makes this. We have 4 acres of crop for 14 goats. Plus i mix my own grains and fresh fruit & veg at least twice a week. What else do you suggest. ?


----------



## odonada (Jul 25, 2013)

a foot rub and a back scratch  

sorry, couldn't help myself...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! 25 kids! Must have been a ball to watch LOL.....

How long has it been since you dewormed Lilly? Maybe she has a bit of a load? She does look some underweight, and with all that food, she shouldn't! 

Nice goats!


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow! 25 kids! Must have been a ball to watch LOL.....
> 
> How long has it been since you dewormed Lilly? Maybe she has a bit of a load? She does look some underweight, and with all that food, she shouldn't!
> 
> Nice goats!


They were all wormed just before they got pregnant. Is it ok to worm them again now?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes you can worm them now but you should really only worm as needed. 

I would take a fecal sample in to the vet and have them test for worms and coccidia.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Johne's disease might be something to look into as well if her fecals come back clean for worms/cocci. Unless she's an old doe that has a hard time keeping weight on, she should be more filled in. The other doe looks fine.


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Johne's disease might be something to look into as well if her fecals come back clean for worms/cocci. Unless she's an old doe that has a hard time keeping weight on, she should be more filled in. The other doe looks fine.


When i passed all this info to my hubby his immediate reply was she is old (7yrs) & has never been meaty. Lilly was the size of a coke can when i brought her home. The other doe is full blood pedigree Boer goat & only 3yrs old & 2nd time bred only.
Could that, be the reason?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It could be age, but 7 isn't super old. I don't consider mine truly old until 9. Some does do have a harder time holding weight. I have one like that even though she has a TON of feed. I separate her at grain time and add rice bran to her grain. Very fatty and it helps. All mine get BOSS mixed in their grain too. I've noticed also that no matter if I add to her grain or not she always holds weight better when she gets to ear her grain alone but she is the bottom of the totem pole.... also if you do worm make sure you use preggo safe wormer...for instance, valbazen is great but not for preggers girls. And for me personally I only worm at breeding and after kidding because more than twice a year seems like it will just help build resistance. If I feel wormer might be needed other times I just do a fecal to decide.


----------

